

Forex Impact on Google Revenues: $202M - sharksandwich
http://watchmojo.com/web/blog/index.php/2008/04/17/forex-impact-on-google-revenues-202m/

======
lacker
It makes you wonder when a startup should begin internationalizing their
product.

I guess this is easier for some companies than others, though - an
international version of a service like an rss aggregator is a lot easier than
an international version of a community site like reddit.

